# Slow Flashing LED circuit



## scare-m

Im looking for some advice on Flashing LEDs

I would like to build a circuit with two SLOW flashing LEDs on it. I saw someone place slow flashing LEDs within the eye sockets of a foam gargoyle and it gave the appearance as if the gargoyle was slowing blinking its eyes..very cool..

The problem is I dont know what is needed to create a slow flash circuit or even what a slow flash speed actually is(in measurement)

I have a kit from canakit.com CK001 - Mini LED Blinker (Kit). It is an LED flasher with 2 LEDs attached to a 9V power source. The only issue with this unit is that is flashes almost 3 times a sec. I am looking for a flash rate of about on for 1 second, off for 1 and a halfs econds

Any advice on how I can achieve this or where I might purchase this is appreciated. I only need 2 of these units.


----------



## Brad Green

Give Cowlacious Designs fading eye circuit a try. They are inexpensive and very easy to assemble. I use these in skulls I place around my 'cemetery'. You can adjust the flash speed with the boards potentiometer for either fast or slow. Here's a link;
http://www.cowlacious.com/LightProd.htm


----------



## scare-m

I cant thank you enough!

This is exactly what I was looking for


----------



## JonnyMac

If you want to get even more fancy you can use a prop controller (like our Prop-1) to provide random delays between a random number of blinks. I did this for a skull and it worked quite nicely. I also had a section that faded the eyes on and off to give the impression of waking and sleeping.

If you decide to give the Prop-1 a try I will provide that code for you.


----------

